# Colby Custard's Charity 15m ride



## The Dwaff Family (31 May 2011)

*Tour De Vale Training Blog*





4+ weeks ago my 5yr Colby Custard learned to ride a bike. Straight away he was very passionate and enjoyed it immensely. We saw some posters about a charity ride and he begged us to let him take part. This event is the Tour De Vale 15 mile ride for Wheelpower. This even takes place on 12th June so we had no idea if he would suddenly become strong enough to get through it.

Well, the Custard has astounded us all with all the training he has put in, covering 20-30 miles a week! Not that much you say? Well, if you consider it's a 13kg, 14" lump of steel and he only weighs 16kg himself, then it's something entirely different 

Apart from short height and heavy bike, Custard also has others things against him. He has severe eczema, particularly on his hands, suffers from asthma and also has heart disease(dilated cardiomyopathy). So, even after all that is against him, I find him truly inspirational to want desperately to raise funds to help disabled people into sports by doing cycling which he has come to love.

He's trainined in sunshine, rain, high winds and never gives up!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (31 May 2011)

*31st May-training session*

Well after only managing 1.5miles training yesterday in such awful rain, we met up with dad at lunchtime so Colby could do some more training. We don't have a bike rack yet so can only get his bike in the boot, dad jogged behind!

Well, only a 3 mile session but good all the same, he really left dad trailing behind and he was really having to do more of a run so he didn't lose him in sight altogether!! Was very funny for myself and my DD who were just sat on a bench watching them and taking pics 

Colby wanted to do more but dad had to go back to work (was knackered).

Was averaging 8mph, gotta love the little fella.

PLEASE SUPPORT HIM HERE, HE'S RAISED OVER £100 SO FAR:- http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown


----------



## The Dwaff Family (1 Jun 2011)

*Wed 1st June*

Custard has not long finished another training session with dad during his lunch break today. Dad, loaded with deep heat on his legs was far more willing to do more and they did 4.5 miles with just one very quick water stop after 3. Excellent job, amazed to think that the little fella could not even ride a bike until 5 weeks ago today now, but is brilliant to see him thoroughly enjoy riding and seeing such determination to train for the event, a very proud mummy indeed 

Colby's older brother Josh(almost 12) is also taking part and has been out for the past 3 hours round the village trying to gain some sponsors, he's raised £100 already and hasn't even finished his rounds. It's times like these that make me realise just how wonderful my boys can be.

No training session tomorrow but Colby will be doing a longer one on Saturday and see how he get's on. Water and food options we seem to have got right for him now, the frusli bars are keeping him going pretty well and no troubles with his asthma or heart at all which is brilliant 

Custard's total fundraising currently stands at £166-00, if you would like to support the little dude then please do so here : http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown

P.S. I rang Islabike to see if there was any chance his Cnoc 16 would be ready before Monday and they said I could pick it up on Friday, sooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (2 Jun 2011)

*2nd June*

Had a lovely day today. Dad was off work so we all took off to Willen Lak MK to do some cycling. I actually got on the bike and had a great time even if I do have a sore bum though  Custard did 13 miles today with one huuge prolonged steep hill that I am still amazed he got up! At this point it started to get really, really hot so there wasn't much play time at the park as usual. We may have to get one of those kids Camelbak sacs for the race so he can have good access to fluids whenever he wants if it get's this hot, was getting one for his birthay 10 days later, bit scared of leaving it now, decisions, decisions!!

Oh, he had a Go-Ride grass event last night with the U6's having 3 races to complete, one being just one normal lap round, the other being an elimination round and another where they had a pacemaker person who they could not overtake until he moved out of the track. The Custard overall winner for the U6's  After only 5 weeks of ever cycling he has gained such fitness and skill it's brilliant!

Off to pick up his Islabike tomorrow, he has no idea either, told him we were travelling to get a 'special bell' for his tatty, old, battered bike!! lol

He's raised £216 so far, brilliant!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (3 Jun 2011)

*NEW BIKE!!!*

WOW!! Travelled over 200 miles there and back to get his new bike, Stopped off at Furzton Lake when very near home so he could atleast have a quick blast round the 1.5 mile paths,(was past 7pm) JEEZ!! The boy absolutely flew, swiped 1 minute off his previous lap time and he was taking it easy and on a bike he has never been on before. Give him a few days to get used to the breaks, steering etc and I am sure he'll take even more time off.

He now has 6 days of getting used to the bike before the 15 mile bike ride, am confident that is enough for him to get used to it and will help him massively.

Probably 1 longer training session tomorrow and then just a few 5/6 mile ones till the race now.

P.S. He give his bike 20 out of 10


----------



## The Dwaff Family (5 Jun 2011)

*Sunday training*

Not so nice weather today and some really quite bad inds/gusts but still Colby wanted to go out. Dad took him on a 8/9 mile canal route. Met us back at the car for me to take him home and big brother to go cycling with dad, but Colby stil wanted to carry on, so ff he went for a further 4.5 miles!!Got him some arm and leg warmers and although a bit big, still did the trick nicely for him today, doubt he would have carried on like he did in these winds without them. Is completely used to his new Islabike so no concerns there at all, now we just pray there is no horrid downpours or extremely hot conditions this time next week!!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (6 Jun 2011)

*Monday cycle*

Dad has taken Colby out as I type this, to the next village about 3/4 miles along a country road and I am absolutely terrified! Think it is because I am not there making sure he is protected, the feeling is awful  Dad knows to stay wide where necessary, or by his side/primary etc, far better than me.

He's raised £236 so far, he's so chuffed at all support an donations everyone has been giving him. 

UPDATE: Relief, dad got him home safe and sound  I asked him if he listened carefully to dad etc and he replied "Of course I did, I kept myself very safe and listened all the time as I don't want to get run over, that's a bit of a silly question mummy" 

He's now in bed with a huge smile on his face, that's just how much he's enjoying all this cycling business, he's soo excited for Sunday's bike ride!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (7 Jun 2011)

*No training today*

Custard has come home from school today and is suffering quite badly with his asthma and his sore skin has also flared up quite badly. The poor little mite still wanted to go out but his chest really isn't good so we have had to put our foot down. He cycled up the huuge hill to school this morning and was very proud of himself for not quitting, but he's gutted to not be cycling this evening.

He's worked so hard, I just hope the weather stays okay and that his asthma settles down before Sunday. 

Just a few pics from the other day instead 

Grand total is still at £236, please if you can, help him reach his £300 target, you can donate here :- 
http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown


----------



## The Dwaff Family (8 Jun 2011)

*Rough night*

Custard is currently at school but had a really rough night with his asthma and eczema. Needed to be given some vallergan(sedative) just so his heart lungs and skin could have a bit of a break  . Another night of wet wrapping his skin and wet mits on his hands. Still a bit wheezy today so may be a visit to the docs later on. I know he'll still want to go out on his bike though, but again will be a no to doing anything more than maybe tootling along the mile long high street, we'll see.

Weather is not looking great for Sunday which could prove to be a problem, particularly on his asthma and skin, fingers crossed the outlook will improve! I would be inclined to pull him out if weather is bad but I know he will not under any circumstance's want me to do that, how can I stop him?? Have to do what he want's to try and do afterall, he's been woking so hard for this day.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (8 Jun 2011)

*Much better!*

YAY, he did not require any inhaler at school today and no sign of wheezing or coughing since coming home, I am very relieved!
So, I atleast let him go to his Wednesday race night he's just started. This week was a MTB course, 6 of them in the U6's tonight, 3 on 20" bikes and then Custard and 2 others were on 16". Two laps were required and Custard came 2nd!!  (he finished last before)

He absolutely did some whooping ass, the only bike beating him funnily enough was another blue Islabike but a 20" with gears  Absolutely amazed he beat the other boys on the 20", well done Colby Custard!!

Lot's of curious kids asking "what's that all over your legs?" Have realised his skin gets s much sorer when exposed to more cold/wind, so leg warmers it will be for most cycling to try and make his ride more comfortable. Hands have some god damm heartbreaking deep grooved cuts in them and very fat fingers, still haven't sussed out what I can do to help him on that, perhaps approaching some kind of specialist company?Who knows!

Anyway, left straight after, he was only on his bike for about 10 mins, but he was so chuffed with how well he did so is happy.

Now in bed and keeping everything crossed the weather picks up for Sunday!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (9 Jun 2011)

*Rain still looking likely *

The weather outlook still isn't looking great, which could be awful for Custard; Damp,cold and wet do not mix well with his heart problems, asthma or his eczema  He is still adamant he wants to do it, even with the rain so today I purchased some proper waterproof trousers and waterproof cycling jacket. Smallest sizes are age 5-6 and although he's 6 next week he's only the average height of someone 2years younger, so even if they do turn up in time, they will be big  

Has gone off with dad as we speak along the towpath and back, appx 9 mile journey, but with his arm and leg warmers on, I am learning!! lol

Fundraising is still at £236, PLEASE help him reach his £300 target and it really is a fantastic charity.
http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown 

UPDATE:Oops, Custard fell off his bike! Was moving his shaggy hair out of his face with one hand as going over a bump, brake lever has it's first dents/scratches, knew it wouldn't be long  He had a 2 second whinge then got back up, apparently he was more annoyed that he was called a girl yet again by some ladies who saw him fall over. He told his dad "If anyone else calls me a girl i'm going to kick them in the butt" Perhap's it is time for a haircut! Even so, he was on a completely blue bike, blue helmet and blue/black outfit so i'd have thought it was obvious he's a boy, no??!!

Do I get his hair lobbed off?


----------



## The Dwaff Family (10 Jun 2011)

*Almost at his target!!*

Colby has so far raised £291-00, bloody fantastic  Here's hoping he can get another £9 in before Sunday!!

Spoke to the organisers today and at present they are not intending to cancel, but the event has been postponed before due to the rain as it may make some of the route unsafe etc if there are parts of the road that have collected water etc etc, FINGERS CROSSED it's going to happen!

His waterproof trousers have arrived today and they are huuge  They would atleast keep his skin from getting soaked and cold and damp though. 

Edited to say: NOOO!!!! Looked again at metoffice and it's changed to heavy rain all day, absolutely gutted, means they will have to postpone it for a few weeks, none of us wants to wait even longer now it's so close


----------



## The Dwaff Family (11 Jun 2011)

*Forecast has changed again!*

Can't believe how often the weather forecast sites have changed in the last 24hrs, but it is atleast now looking morepromising that the bike ride will go ahead. I will still be up all night worrying until they actually start tomorrow 

Custard has loved reading all the comments people have left when making donations, really wants to do everyone proud, wonder how long it will take him? The weather being a fair bit colder tomorrow will surely not help, have no idea how long it will take such a teeny person of his size. Just as long as the ride goes ahead, he can finish it in whatever time, but to just finish, we will all be extremely proud indeed.


Has now exceeded his target and has raised £304  
http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown


----------



## The Dwaff Family (12 Jun 2011)

*May the bike ride commence!!*

Right now Colby Custard is at the beginning of his 15 mile charity ride, soo proud of my little man, has raised £304 so far, the rain is pouring down, will be a hard slog for anyone, let alone a teeny 5yr old. 

GO CUSTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown


----------



## The Dwaff Family (12 Jun 2011)

*HE DID IT!! HE DID IT!!*

Absolutely so proud of Custard, such torrential rain and he did not quit. Finished the ride in 2HRS 29mins, bloody good time for a 5yr old and in these awful conditions of today, I was expecting it be be more like 4hrs!!

Where alot of other kids struggled, he did not once quit or give in, he got so many comments from other riders who couldn't believe a teeny little man on a 16" bike was there to begin with, let alone how well he was doing!

A well deserved Macdonalds on the way home 

You can still donate online here :- http://www.justgivin.../Sharlene-Brown

And to think that he didn't even know how to ride a bike until 6 weeks ago


----------

